# Tinny and Tackle 4x4 Show RNA this weekend



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Hobie Cat Aust and Sunstate Hobie will display the full range of Hobie kayaks and a large range of kayak-specific accessories at the show this weekend. We will also display our new season range of stand up paddle boards. Drop in, say gidday to the team and see whats new.


----------

